
Strus: Libraries and tools for building a full-text search engine - yawniek
http://www.project-strus.net/
======
baldfat
I was a Historical Theology Student and had thousands of plain text files
which I personally used for research. GREP was my best friend.

I think this would have kicked into over drive, but I need Latin, Greek,
German, Danish support for the searches which unicode would be perfect but
these plain text files were written in ascii. To bad I am not in the field
anymore nor a System's Librarian. Would have sunk a lot of time into this.

------
arafalov
This looks like a fun self-educational attempt, but not something to compete
with Lucene-based search-engines. Which the OP actually hints at (project to
distract myself, not as powerful as Lucene).

What would be cool is to read about the lessons-learned in building this, as
that would be useful whether or not people actually want to install Strus.

~~~
patrickfrey
Strus is not a self educational attempt.

~~~
arafalov
No? From the [http://www.project-strus.net/story.htm](http://www.project-
strus.net/story.htm), you write: "I had to do something to keep myself
spinning and I wanted to do something in a topic that I knew by heart" "This
means that you can not do everything you can do with Lucene." "I"

This misses community, is fixing a pain not related to the actual project, and
is deliberately simpler than the current baseline for comparisons for search
engines. Even Elasticsearch that wants to present itself as different as
possible from Solr is based on the same Lucene core.

Hence, for me at least, the true value would be in the lessons learnt. But
perhaps, that's just me.

------
dingdingdang
The search demo on Wikipedia ([http://demo.project-
strus.net/strus.html](http://demo.project-strus.net/strus.html)) seems broken?
Exciting to see pragmatic/simple('ish) approach to full-text searching!

~~~
patrickfrey
The were 3 crashes on that day. This is of course not a good situation. We
have to find out what happened. The search was down for half an hour in total
at least. Please try again!

------
bowlofstew
This is a nice contribution to OSS. Why C++98 though?

